# My New GRR with Ladder roadbed



## tparone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a small description and pictures of my new Garden Railroad. I use a product called Tuff Wood to construct the roadbed. This small layout took about 8 hours to assemble, not bad for a day off from work! 



http://www.parone.org/trains/


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Tony 
Any bad day working on the railroad is better than any good day at work 
Looking very good, I also used the raised bed method, I love it. 
Keep us posted 
Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Tony, Great Job and nice blog! 

cale


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

This looks great! I used the ladder method as well, however, due to cost restrictions I used 2" PVC pipe for the posts and 1/2" sch 40 pipe for the track supports. A 100 ft loop only ran me about $100 for the materials . Keep up the great work. And let us know when you have more pictures of your landscaping.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Tony, 

Great layout--you work a lot faster than I do. I too am using ladder roadbed, but mine is cedar lumber ripped (probably why mine took so long). One thought--you painted it black, I have heard of problems with PCV when painted dark colors-expands and contracts a great deal? No personal experience but just something I thought I had seen posted here somewhere. Are you planning on filling in up to the roadbed or just leaving in up? 

Your blog is great.


----------



## tparone (Jan 2, 2008)

Good question about the black paint. The area is fairly shaded right now... but my intention is to cover with plantings and rocks. I don't think I'll get into ballast at the moment. With the elevated nature, and the lack of desire to import yards of dirt, I might just slip some material under the track to hold ballast. 


I'll read out on the black paint. I picked it so the roadbed would be less conspicuous to my visitors. 

I enjoy blogging my photos, just FYI, I use Picasa, a free program to manage my digital photos, and a account on blogger.com. The great feature is that I can select up to 4 photos at a time and click one button to have them automatically post to my blog. 

If shad is looking for a useful feature on MLS, this would be a great one... Garden railroad blogging!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

looking good! I also used ladder trackbed and preformed curves at first, till I got a track bender. I love that jig you built--my method involved the help of wife and son and a bunch of muttering, cursing, and throwing tools to the ground


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, great layout and great how-to's, THANKS!


----------

